# Davenport, IA: Hercules to Be PTS Due to HW+



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Hercules is in the Iowa-Scott Co, Humane Society in Davenport, IA. Davenport is in the Quad-Cities on the IL border. He had an adoption application on him but when the shelter ran a HW test, he came back positive. Therefore, the adopter didn't want him and the shelter will not treat, they will PTS. This shelter is high-kill for medical problems.

The local contact described him as a large, unneutered male, very sweet and laid-back. (You can see his tail wagging in the pic.)

MVGSDR is now full after taking the Wayland dogs, so they cannot take him.

Contact who took the pics and can pull is Carla. Email is: [email protected]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How sad! The majority of dogs respond well to HW treatment and it is much better than it used to be. 

I hope this cute guy can find a home!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh sweet boy! The problem is the treatment is expensive. 

Do we know how old he is?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Ohh - what a sweetheart







Such expression in his face. 
Any rescues have room for a great save! Maybe if a rescue gets involved the costs can be offset by some of the public donations to the rescue?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: chancesmomBump


Too sweet to not have a chance. Here's another Bump!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdMania
> Do we know how old he is?


I don't know yet. The contact went to the shelter on her lunch break so she didn't have time to do much more than take pics. I will try to find out.

He doesn't look very old to me with those pearly whites.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably not the best place to ask this but.....how tough is it to clear up HW, how much does it cost (approx.), how long does it take, and is it transmissible to other dogs?

I love this dog and if some of us who don't know the answers to the above questions had answers, we might be inclined to reach out for this dear boy. What a happy face he has.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserProbably not the best place to ask this but.....how tough is it to clear up HW, how much does it cost (approx.), how long does it take, and is it transmissible to other dogs?
> 
> I love this dog and if some of us who don't know the answers to the above questions had answers, we might be inclined to reach out for this dear boy. What a happy face he has.


HW is transmitted by mosquitos. A HW+ dog cannot give it to another dog. During treatment, the dog needs to be crated except to go potty.

The cost can run $600-$800.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Look at this face 












Isn't there med. help you can apply to for HW treatment?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

six to eight hundred is on the high side, when i sponsored harley's (white shepherd from this board who went from ohio to white paws in wisconsin), heartworm treatment is was more like three hundred.

and yes, this dear boy does have a very sweet face!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that $600-$800 is high. The normal cost would run $300-$400. Dogs do need to be be kept calm during recovery and taken out on leash for short, quiet walks. Thousands of dogs are treated for this disease and the majority make it through with flying colors and with no ill effects from the crating. 

Here is a good explanation of the standard treatment procedure: http://www.cpvh.com/Articles/20.html


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I think many times the cost of vetting a dog depends on the vet itself. I know we had one vet office several years ago, found out the same procedures, care, office call cost etc were less costly at another vet. Other vet was farther away but since we were not real thrilled with the first vet we decided to try the other and have been going there ever since. On our first visit the vet herself asked us why we had decided to switch and included the comment "was it the cost?" so they all don't charge the same fees. I also have no doubt that the same care/treatments in say Chicago, New York, LA are going to cost more than a smaller town. I would think if you called your vet, they could give you some idea of what they would charge, which also may be at least somewhat dependent as to how severe the infection is.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

A rescue put a dog down simply because after it was pulled, it was found to have heartworm. You need to either commit to the dog or not take it.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree, the cost will vary depending on the area and the vet. BrightStar has treated many dogs that were HW+ and they all did fine and are living healthy lives with their new families.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungA rescue put a dog down simply because after it was pulled, it was found to have heartworm. You need to either commit to the dog or not take it.


A dog being HW positive is not a death sentence, or it should not be, as BowWowMeow stated above treatment and aftercare has come a long way in recent years.

Also, it is important to determine what stage his HW is. That can also effect protocol and cost (in some cases, depending on treatment protocol, it can decrease the cost). Here is a good article on treatment:
http://www.dogaware.com/heartworm.html

Anyone pulling, without rescue backing, should speak with a vet who has treated many cases of HW and is progressive.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I was just at a friends house last night who pulled a HW+ girl who had a very high positive, worms were already in lungs. She has had her first treatment and is doing great, and already has someone who wants to adopt her. The cost was $300 for her treatment.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungA rescue put a dog down simply because after it was pulled, it was found to have heartworm. You need to either commit to the dog or not take it.


That is not true. He was severly positive (the worst our vet has seen in years). He was having trouble breathing because of the worms. He was also sick and extremely thin. They didn't know if he would make it through treatment. It was not a decision that was taken lightly.

We have had quite a few dogs that were HW+. They were treated, adopted and are living great lives.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hercules is still hoping to be saved being PTS --- 


This is a email I got:


from: Carla <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: GSD
Date: Thu, 18 Sep 2008 21:12:42 +0000

HERCULES NEEDS ALL THE HELP HE CAN GET - PLEASE HELP HIM.
I am emailing in hopes that you may have room for a GSD. "Hercules" came into the shelter in Eastern IA as a stray, an impoundment notice was left for his owner. His owner never complied, so Hercules is now looking for a loving home. Hercules is a big boy, but very, very loving, mellow and sweet. Unfortunately Hercules tested positive for HW. The shelter can not treat him so
his only option is rescue. Would you possibly be able to help or know someone who can? 

If someone could sponsor him, if several people were able to help defray the cost of treating him for HW, it may make all the difference between a Rescue being able to take him. If you can help me in any way save this boy, please contact me at [email protected] Thank, Carla 

Thanks,
Carla Heim
[email protected]



I've emailed back to ask how bad his HW is, and if anyone is able to sponsor him in anyway that I would post here. Trying to see if there is anything that can help someone on here who may be able to pull into their rescue or adopt.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Got an email that German Shepherd Rescue Inc. from the Chicago area is working on pulling him.....


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, this is great news!! Just opened this email:










[email protected] (Carla)


Subject:Re: EXTRA URGENT=PLEASE LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL


GERMAN SHEPHERD, He is in a shelter in EASTERN IA, PLEASE HELP HIM! 
Date:Tuesday, September 23, 2008 7:53:29 AM 


Thanks so much for offering to help. Hercules is going to rescue.

Carla


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Woohooo! He is safe!


----------

